# GÓC SÁNG TẠO > Khu vực lập trình > Java >  Thiet ke giao dien Java

## tranglee899

Hiện tại puk đang theo học Java. Tự học, Puk đang cần tài liệu hoặc hướng dẫn và nếu có bài làm cụ thể về thiết kế giao diện cho web quản lí thì càng tốt. Giả dụ đặt bài toán là mình có web quản lí bán đĩa. Mình mới đọc qua core java. Nghe nói mấy cái này thì xài applet hay swing j đấy. Mong các bro & sis chỉ giáo heng. [IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG]

----------


## hai0chin

Up cho ngày mới nào.... 30charrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr

----------


## nguyenthoa

> Hiện tại puk đang theo học Java. Tự học, Puk đang cần tài liệu hoặc hướng dẫn và nếu có bài làm cụ thể về thiết kế giao diện cho web quản lí thì càng tốt. Giả dụ đặt bài toán là mình có web quản lí bán đĩa. Mình mới đọc qua core java. Nghe nói mấy cái này thì xài applet hay swing j đấy. Mong các bro & sis chỉ giáo heng. [IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG]


dùng cả 2 đi
applet là thiết kế cho web, swing là giao diện
đại khái thế, ai có khả năng giải thích hay hơn thì hộ nhé

----------

